
Some security standards and mapping that can be imported in MONARC - cedricbonhomme
https://objects.monarc.lu/organization/MONARC
======
cedricbonhomme
You will find a little more details here:
[https://www.monarc.lu/news/2019/03/01/monarc-280-released/#m...](https://www.monarc.lu/news/2019/03/01/monarc-280-released/#management-
of-multiple-security-referentials)

